

Creating a Quadrotor autopilot with Clojure & Flight Simulator - mindblink
http://nakkaya.com/2010/10/07/towards-a-clojure-autopilot-first-steps

======
inklesspen
Short, but potentially interesting. I hope he follows up.

~~~
mindblink
Indeed, the current autopilot implemented has the initial "proportional
controller" feedback loop, which only stabilizes the flight vehicle, which is
a crucial first step to building a guidance system on top of that.

~~~
fleitz
For a quad rotor this is the most important part, once the feedback loop for
the ideal position is in place in order to control the quad rotor you simply
change the ideal position using a similar feedback loop from the controller
(only a feedback loop if your controllers have servos to provide tactile
feedback).

------
waratuman
Interesting, but I would never use the JVM in a real time system, or embedded
system for that matter.

